# preps for town quarantine



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

I am in Texas a few hours away from Dallas. However, the area I am in has many many people who hit the state fair recently. I am not in a panic, but logically I know it is possible that cases of Ebola could hit cities quite far from Dallas because of the unusual number of people gathering in the metroplex area and then heading back home. 

We have piddled at prepping, but never gotten very serious. I want to pick yalls brains. If you were in my shoes, what things would you run and get asap just in case your little town got quarantined and you could not get to stores.

Some background info. We are in a tiny town, no grocery or doctors within 30 miles. We have chickens, rabbits, and cattle and can hunt so meat and eggs are not an issue. We have lots of acres to gather wood and can cook outdoors over fire. We have a well, but also have a nearby spring and a ceramic filter bucket set for back up. 

Obviously I need veggies and fruits to round out the meat, but what else would you grab if you thought you might be on lock down for several weeks to months.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bleach, rice, gasoline, lamp oil, batteries for radio.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

Whatever feed those animals need that you cannot produce yourself. A good multivitamin. Seed for fall garden crops, if you are set up to grow them. Whatever your vices/comfort foods are: for me, that would be tea, chocolate and potatoes. Think about how you would pay your bills (not just where will the money come from, but how you would get it to the folks who need to be paid), and how you would be spending your time. If there would be a lot of hours where you didn't have necessary work to do, maybe materials for studying or learning a new skill.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Water water water then people food, special needs foods/prescriptions, then animal food, and the above


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Mask and gloves. Incase someone comes to your home and you have to awnser door. You might have to just write on paper and hold up to window.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

http://www.gardeningrevolution.com/files/100_Items_to_Disappear_First.pdf

Just the first 15 on this list.


100 Items to Disappear First
1. Generators (Good ones cost dearly. Gas storage, risky. Noisy...target of thieves; 
maintenance etc.)
2. Water Filters/Purifiers
3. Portable Toilets
4. Seasoned Firewood. Wood takes about 6 - 12 months to become dried, for home uses.
5. Lamp Oil, Wicks, Lamps (First Choice: Buy CLEAR oil. If scarce, stockpile ANY!)
6. Coleman Fuel. Impossible to stockpile too much.
7. Guns, Ammunition, Pepper Spray, Knives, Clubs, Bats & Slingshots.
8. Hand-can openers, & hand egg beaters, whisks.
9. Honey/Syrups/white, brown sugar
10. Rice - Beans - Wheat
11. Vegetable Oil (for cooking) Without it food burns/must be boiled etc.,)
12. Charcoal, Lighter Fluid (Will become scarce suddenly)
13. Water Containers (Urgent Item to obtain.) Any size. Small: HARD CLEAR PLASTIC 
ONLY - note - food grade if for drinking.
14. Mini Heater head (Propane) (Without this item, propane won't heat a room.) 
15. Grain Grinder (Non-electric)


----------



## SmokyShadow (May 19, 2007)

salt, soap, medical gloves, lysol, bleach, toothbrush, toothpaste and lots of first aid, including OTC medicines


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you all who are contributing. I am pleasantly surprised at some of the items I could automatically check off. We really have more than I thought we did. But for the rest, I am makin' a list and checkin' it twice  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Check with all the places you pay bills to, can you get/see and pay your bill online? If you are in "lockdown" mode the Postal Service likely will not be delivering or picking up....so that credit card bill will not be showing up in the mail....nor the electric bill....taxes....etc.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Need to get on the ball myself. Although, PA is a distance from Texas...with today's travel..who knows..I will be getting more of these items. I will also stay out of stores as much as possible..even during flu season normally. Being retired there are weeks that I don't leave the homestead. I love not leaving home. I just wish that others would heed this and be prepared..just in case..and if nothing happens..you have a hundred rolls of toilet paper to use !!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Besides your own food, animal food stored in appropriate containers to hinder spoilage and rodent invasion. Any of the many types of disinfectants and germ killers for people and any animals you may have. Also chemicals that will stop bleeding in case of an injury that you may not be able to get medical treatment for due to a quarantine. My Mom swore by cob webs in Florida during the hurricanes to stop bleeding but I don't know the accuracy of this method. Also could introduce infection...


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Water will get boring...powdered milk and drink mixes.
Do you smoke? Bagged tobacco and a pipe.
Enjoy an adult beverage? Pick your fave.
Gasoline/diesel.
Heating fuel...oil, propane, NG, firewood.
Entertainment...especially if there are children involved. Games, books, etc.
The list can be as long or as short as you see fit. We try to be covered be it quarantine, long power outage (during Sandy, we were out for over a week...not long to some, but it was the longest we endured to date), job loss...just about anything we can possibly forsee...but don't get overwhelmed.

Matt


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Keep track of what you use and what you eat -- each and every little item -- for a week. Take that times however many weeks you are prepping for and you should be good. Then add the medical/quarantine type items.

I'd also figure out a way to cook inside because in a shtf situation you really don't want everyone who comes along the road knowing you have food. Espeically during a quarantine, you don't want visitors.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I'd also figure out a way to cook inside because in a shtf situation you really don't want everyone who comes along the road knowing you have food. Espeically during a quarantine, you don't want visitors.


30 days into a SHTF, if you're alive ... it will be assumed that you either have food or you ARE food.

I can smell a neighbor barbecuing from over a mile away if the wind is right. And I mean a neighbor who is barbecuing some meat, not a neighbor who is being barbecued.

Out here in the sticks, we can't hide our habitation or the smoke from our stove, either inside or out. So what we do is make sure that anyone comes around knows that it won't be worth trying to take what we've got.


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry, but I think they wanted this in TX 1'st, As of right now I know of 3 cases of Ebola here in the us , not the Dr's that were brought back from Africa.

For one I would make sure you can have a water supply, and next get as much Nutritional foods as you can afford, and the next step, no one wants to here but , PLACE YOURSELF IN ISOLATION. IT is the only protection from this disease. Sorry I had to say that, but it is what it is.

I still can hear others over the years here on HT saying the best time to prep is YEARS before SHTF.

But still you have a window and yes buying items is nice, but try to think of items you can use instead of buying them. Like if you have a small woods on the back of your property that you don't own but there are a LOT of down wood, go ahead and gather it up now.

Gather up your family and let them know that hand washing is about the only thing there is now to stop this and to not shake hands, and not touch anything. Stay home.

I do believe this is IT we are going to be using our preps and we are more than likely going to tell the sheep , well I have enough for me, I'm sorry, I can't do anything for you or your kids.

God bless us all and may he comfort those that need comforting, may he give guidance to those that need it, as it is never too late.


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102048219


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Make yourself look diseased.http://rethinksurvival.com/move-post-shtf-virtually-untouched-make-look-diseased/


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Make yourself look diseased.http://rethinksurvival.com/move-post-shtf-virtually-untouched-make-look-diseased/


Why in the WORLD would you want to do that?

If anyone with government power sees you looking like you're diseased, you might find yourself in quarantine with REAL diseased people.

If a pandemic is spreading and society has broken down ... you might find yourself being shot and left dead in a ditch.

I just don't think it's a great idea if you're a gazelle on the Serengeti to try and fake a limp.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Why in the WORLD would you want to do that?
> 
> If anyone with government power sees you looking like you're diseased, you might find yourself in quarantine with REAL diseased people.
> 
> ...


just info. people can decide themselves how/when to use it.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm an hour east of Dallas and there is heavy traffic from my area to Dallas on a daily basis. I don't mind admitting that I'm scared! Fortunately I've been a prepper since before prepper was a word. 

I am seriously considering a raiding trip through Sam's Club to pick up a few things to make life a bit more comfortable and keeping the danged gate locked!

To the op: Firewood...always be prepared to cook outside if necessary. Water is the biggie. Beans, rice, corn tortillas and a bit of salsa will keep you in good shape. If you can add eggs or fresh foods to that you are that much better off. Bleach is useful for lots of stuff(wish I wasn't allergic to it). If you are seriously thinking about bottling yourself up, consider buying seeds for sprouting over the winter if you don't have a greenhouse set up or some way of growing fresh food. Lanterns and candles. If you don't have a solar battery charger I highly recommend you order one. I got one from Amazon that charges AA up to D cell batteries. If you are unfamiliar with solar cooking check it out. Colloidial silver....get some. Believe it or not....board games. Entertainment can be very valuable.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I agree with the suggestion of colloidal silver and also 91% alcohol. Several bottles of each. They won't go bad. If nothing hits the fan, these items can still be used for daily living.

Also a stockpile of personal hygiene items. Makes getting in close quarters so much more tolerable.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

not complete list, just a few things popping to mind.

cash,
gas, tanks full and some cans
weather or regular radio
otc meds and rx meds (don't want to go to a pharmacy later)
ammo
books, cards, board games, puzzle mags (hey, these things get used too)
review what needs doing coming up and get it done-we have to report annual physical info for dh health insurance. just got the whole family checked up at the dr last week. wanted in and out of there before peak flu season.
pet food needs
our xmas shopping is mostly done too cause I don't want to be around EVERYONE at flu time (plus crowds just annoy me)
and, organize your home/property! sanitizing a mess is counterproductive. so is spending time/money on prepping and not caring for your stuff right.

remember, the journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step. just do what you can as you can. it adds up over time. and oh the peace of mind and relaxing contentment.....some people think preppers are so stressed. I actually find the activities remove stress I used to carry around. don't feel helpless and dependent and like a leaf that will be blown about on the whims of others. good luck. just keep plugging away.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cooking outside: BBQ grills and fires can be smelled a long was off. I've found that with my solar oven that I can't really smell the food until I open the cover, definitely can't smell it past my front gate and there's no smoke to attract attention.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

gibbsgirl said:


> some people think preppers are so stressed. I actually find the activities remove stress I used to carry around. don't feel helpless and dependent and like a leaf that will be blown about on the whims of others. good luck. just keep plugging away.


I actually thought this thread would stress me out. I was expecting to have a list that was totally unreasonable to do in a short time. However, I am pleasantly surprised so far. Much of what is listed we either already have, or it is not an issue because of our location and set up. I do have a list, but it isn't too bad. Guess what I will be doing this weekend...


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

light rain said:


> I agree with the suggestion of colloidal silver and also 91% alcohol. Several bottles of each. They won't go bad. If nothing hits the fan, these items can still be used for daily living.
> 
> Also a stockpile of personal hygiene items. Makes getting in close quarters so much more tolerable.



What kind of colloidal silver? I used to have a bottle of drops years ago but can't find it. I want to buy more but I'm finding a wide variety to choose from on Amazon. 
PPM? Spray? Drops?


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Jakk said:


> What kind of colloidal silver? I used to have a bottle of drops years ago but can't find it. I want to buy more but I'm finding a wide variety to choose from on Amazon.
> PPM? Spray? Drops?



I like Sovereign Silver. I always keep it on hand.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

:ashamed: What is colloidal or sovereign Silver? How is it used? I did google it but what the article says dont make since. Good for you/no good?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

BlueRose said:


> :ashamed: What is colloidal or sovereign Silver? How is it used? I did google it but what the article says dont make since. Good for you/no good?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

We get our colloidal silver from Emergency Essentials. We bought 10 small bottles for a cheaper overall price. We use them on cuts, scrapes, not deep wounds. We do not drink the stuff like the blue guy did. Nice thing it doesn't sting so animals don't mind it.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Blue guy was making his own, drinking way more than any recommended dosing guidelines and wiping it on his skin to boot. Lots of meds are perfectly safe at the proper dose, but if you drink a few gallons instead of taking 1 teaspoon, you might expect to have issues.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Pedialite
Plain soups
Vomit relief stuff
Straws

Food
Bleach
Plastic bags
Duck tape

Sheets
Gas and burn barrel with a screen

What ever you heat with have plenty

Sign material...write what you want ...I am not against stating you are not a place to visit.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Butter. Coconut oil. Lard. 

IDK why but I worry about not having enough fat to keep our brains in working order ....


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Butter. Coconut oil. Lard.
> 
> IDK why but I worry about not having enough fat to keep our brains in working order ....


Eat organ meats. It helps a lot with that.

I mince up kidneys, heart, and liver very fine and add it to a pot of rice.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Light rain,,,your mom was right about cob webs to stop bleeding...when i was a kid my friend cut his hand bad and my father went down into our basement got some and it stopped the bleeding... i was amazed...six kids and he dr'd us him self...


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I have no idea if it actually works but years ago I read somewhere about making a poultice for bad cuts using spider webs and some moldy bread to make a paste. Pack it into the cut and wrap a clean cloth around the arm, leg, whatever. It sounds like a recipe for amputation but that's about all they had to use in the long, long ago. Guess I'll start doing some googling and see if I can find anything about it.


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Calico Katie, the blue bread mold is (usually?) penicillin. So moldy bread is a primitive antibiotic treatment. I don't know if there are other blue molds besides penicillin, or other blue bread molds, so I wouldn't want to say it always is.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sunbee said:


> Calico Katie, the blue bread mold is (usually?) penicillin. So moldy bread is a primitive antibiotic treatment. I don't know if there are other blue molds besides penicillin, or other blue bread molds, so I wouldn't want to say it always is.


There are dozens of different types of mold that can grow on bread. I don't recommend putting it in a poultice. The _penicllium _mold that they use can be blue or green or any color in between.

SOME of them are penicillium but some others have deadly poisons they produce. They aren't terribly harmful in your stomach (your body can cope with many things that you inadvertently digest) but are really not healthy for you in an open wound.

In addition, the "wild" culture of _penicillium notatum_ produces very little actual penicillin. Almost all bacteria are immune to it now due to its overuse. The strain of mold they use to extract penicillin now has been grown in labs for decades and doesn't exist in the wild. It was created through massive bombardment of x-rays to create the world's first GMO.


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

There are also plenty of people who are allergic to penicillin. I wouldn't want to try it except in the absence of any other options. I'd think alcohol to sterilize the wound would probably be safer, but all the medical training I have is aimed at keeping a person alive until an EMT gets there. Sucking chest wound? I know what to do for first aid, but that won't do you much good if there's not real help on the way.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sunbee said:


> There are also plenty of people who are allergic to penicillin. I wouldn't want to try it except in the absence of any other options. I'd think alcohol to sterilize the wound would probably be safer, but all the medical training I have is aimed at keeping a person alive until an EMT gets there. Sucking chest wound? I know what to do for first aid, but that won't do you much good if there's not real help on the way.


Well, I'm in the same boat. All my medical training consisted of "keep them from bleeding out until the medic gets to you".


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Fortunately we have several members of the family with medical training. From EMT's, to RN's, to Nurse practitioner. Also a couple of vet techs which may be helpful with our animals.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

My medical expertise is slightly better than my father's, which consisted mostly of "suck it up, crybaby" and "rub some dirt on that."


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

All this talk about sitting in our home in comfort and isolating ourself is a dream in comparison to what can happen if our governor declares a state emergency and they enact these sets of laws. 

www.sweetliberty.org/activism/msehpa/ky/hb370.htm


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

soulsurvivor said:


> All this talk about sitting in our home in comfort and isolating ourself is a dream in comparison to what can happen if our governor declares a state emergency and they enact these sets of laws.
> 
> www.sweetliberty.org/activism/msehpa/ky/hb370.htm


With Kentucky being known for their pro gun stance, I'd hate to be the ones to implement some of those laws in a wide spread outbreak... really hate to try it in the eastern 1/3rd of the state..


----------

